# The Washburn XM PRO2FR is a pleasant surprise



## FACTORY (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm just going on specs since I haven't tried one of these out yet. 

-Mahogany body (win)
-Ebony board (win)
-Real Original Floyd Rose (win)
-Set neck (win)
-No emgs (also win)
-24 frets (win)
-25.5 inch scale length I believe (win)
-Jumbo frets I believe (win)
-All at around $400-$500 bucks (Washburn XM FR Pro2 series = win from what I can see.

I can't wait to try one out.

Any one seen one of these in person yet? If so do tell.

These guitars are literally selling for 390$ + tax (with free shipping) in Canada at some online stores. Washburn is practically giving these high spec guitars away, Its crazy! 











































































Well I've determined that the XM PRO2FR is made in china (as you can see in the picture below) but lets just hope it has Korean quality. 







Ohh, and on another note its also got a reflective Washy decal (which is kinda cool).







I'll admit I also made this thread earlier on the Washburn forum but there is barely any one on there anymore.  lol


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 31, 2011)

Those look pretty neat! I hate reverse headstocks.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 31, 2011)

$400-500 is a nice selling point. I, however, think they look cheap and ugly.


----------



## The Honorable (Mar 31, 2011)

That sounds like an awesome deal. 24 frets?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 31, 2011)

The Honorable said:


> That sounds like an awesome deal. 24 frets?



Yep.

Looks pretty nice from where I'm sitting. Would prefer without a Floyd though.

EDIT: Yeeeeeesss!






I also like this one, the RX80:






Don't know when/if they're coming to the UK though


----------



## snowblind56 (Mar 31, 2011)

I thought the other 6 inline headstock looked better. I wonder why they switched...


----------



## hypermagic (Mar 31, 2011)

They should have stuck with the WM style, it was bad ass. These still look pretty interesting though.

*



*


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 31, 2011)

Not a fan of the set neck. Couldn't they just have made it bolt-on with an AANJ? Might even have been cheaper that way.


----------



## powerofze (Mar 31, 2011)

hypermagic said:


> They should have stuck with the WM style, it was bad ass. These still look pretty interesting though.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I have it in that color, but with phenolic fretboard. Fucking bad ass guitar

EDIT: Also note that the WM series guitars did not have pickup rings.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 31, 2011)

HM WM526 all the way! Are they not going to make them anymore? Would they themselves call it THE WORLDS FASTEST GUITAR, and then discontinue it?


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 31, 2011)

I miss HMs. I'd love to get a Green voodoo like Keene, but they're hard to come by.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 31, 2011)

Those do look pretty nice, not sure if I would actually buy one but I'd consider it at that price.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 31, 2011)

They look really cheap.......but they are cheap so it's all good. 

I'm typically not one to complain about such things but really, could they have found browner, streakier pieces of Ebony for the boards?

That switch position...


----------



## FACTORY (Apr 1, 2011)

hypermagic said:


> They should have stuck with the WM style, it was bad ass. These still look pretty interesting though.



Agreed on all points.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmmm....I'm in need of a decent 6.


----------



## FACTORY (Apr 1, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Hmmm....I'm in need of a decent 6.



You & me both. Like I said on the washy forum "[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]I may just order an XM-PRO2FR blind from LA Music in toronto as soon as some extra $$$ comes in. No promises but I may do this. If I do I'll be as non-bias and honest as possible in my review". 
[/FONT]


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 1, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They look really cheap.......but they are cheap so it's all good.
> 
> I'm typically not one to complain about such things but really, could they have found browner, streakier pieces of Ebony for the boards?
> 
> That switch position...



I like ebony that's not dyed black


----------



## FACTORY (Apr 1, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I like ebony that's not dyed black



_un-dyed_ ebony can look pretty classy.

(Added more pics above)


----------



## FACTORY (Apr 1, 2011)

Its hard to see in pics but it looks like its un-dyed ebony after all.


----------



## FACTORY (Apr 3, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, who else is considering the Washburn XM PRO2FR or XM PRO2F(non-floyded version) to add to their collection?


----------



## johnythehero (Apr 4, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That switch position...


 
thats what killed it for me


----------



## Strawberry Man (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm lucky I'm low on cash right now or I'd probably buy one

But at that price the things almost worth getting just to pull the Floyd out lol


----------



## FACTORY (Apr 4, 2011)

Strawberry Man said:


> I'm lucky I'm low on cash right now or I'd probably buy one
> 
> But at that price the things almost worth getting just to pull the Floyd out lol



I was thinking the same thing the first time I seen the price.


----------



## FACTORY (Apr 5, 2011)

Buyer beware, it looks like it has a Floyd Rose Special and not an Original Floyd Rose as advertised. It saddens me a bit to inform you guys of this. XM PRO2FR=Fail












You can see more pictures on this website--> Washburn XM PRO2F Floyd Rose Wine Sunburst ¡ÚÁ÷ÎÁÌµÎÁ¡Û ÀÐ¶¶³Ú´ïÅ¹ Å¹ÊÞ³Ú´ï¸¡º÷ / ¹â³Û³Ú´ïÇã¼è¤êÃæ¡ª


----------



## Elijah (Apr 5, 2011)

I like that amber one, but that headstock does not = win


----------



## Kr1zalid (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## iff (Apr 6, 2011)

Wish the headstock didn't look so cheap because those are some nice specs. Neat Suhr copy on the RX80...I'd be interested in trying it.


----------



## hypermagic (Apr 6, 2011)

nomop said:


> Wish the headstock didn't look so cheap because those are some nice specs. Neat Suhr copy on the RX80...I'd be interested in trying it.



Yep that RX80 is sick


----------



## FACTORY (Apr 6, 2011)

FACTORY said:


> Buyer beware, it looks like it has a Floyd Rose Special and not an Original Floyd Rose as advertised. It saddens me a bit to inform you guys of this. XM PRO2FR=Fail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a reminder.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 6, 2011)

Well there's always this one for an OFR at $399 new:






Buy Epiphone EM-2 Prophecy Custom FX Electric Guitar with Floyd Rose Tremolo | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend


----------



## Antithesis (May 19, 2011)

Did anyone get to try one of these out? I haven't found them in my local music shop yet. The price is really making me itch to buy it.


----------



## Church2224 (May 19, 2011)

Antithesis said:


> Did anyone get to try one of these out? I haven't found them in my local music shop yet. The price is really making me itch to buy it.



From my local dealer they said these are awesome guitars for the money. Idk I had a thread about the new USA models, not many people liked it.


----------



## Antithesis (May 20, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> From my local dealer they said these are awesome guitars for the money. Idk I had a thread about the new USA models, not many people liked it.


Ah I see. Thanks for shedding some light. I just read your thread on the new USA models. It seems besides possibly the misprint with the Floyd and pickups, people aren't happy with the aesthetics of the USA XMs. What troubles me more now is the neck warp FACTORY has mentioned on your thread.


----------



## FACTORY (May 21, 2011)

Antithesis said:


> Ah I see. Thanks for shedding some light. I just read your thread on the new USA models. It seems besides possibly the misprint with the Floyd and pickups, people aren't happy with the aesthetics of the USA XMs. What troubles me more now is the neck warp FACTORY has mentioned on your thread.



I already addressed my statement in the XM USA thread but just for future reference I have quoted my statement for this thread (below).



FACTORY said:


> I know people have owned Washburn 1-piece mahogany necks and had no problems and I know other folks that have had the same problems I've had.
> 
> *Any guitar brand's 1-peice mahogany neck seems to be hit 'n' miss, its not localized to just Washburn. IMO if you buy a guitar with a 1-peice mahogany neck (Custom Shop or cheap import a-like) the chances of it warping are 50/50, which is way too much of a gamble at least for me. *
> 
> ...


----------



## omentremor (May 22, 2011)

S


----------



## omentremor (May 22, 2011)

Sexy, no idea on playability though. I dont have much experience with Washburn and have always been keen to know how they go.


----------



## Dead Undead (May 22, 2011)

omentremor said:


> Sexy, no idea on playability though. I dont have much experience with Washburn and have always been keen to know how they go.



Washburn used to be some of the best ever. The X-35's were the shit.
However, after this recent line of the X-series, Washburn is dead to me. The N-series isn't enough to keep me interested.


----------



## Antithesis (May 22, 2011)

FACTORY said:


> I already addressed my statement in the XM USA thread but just for future reference I have quoted my statement for this thread (below).


Thanks, FACTORY. Now I'm really inclined to go for another guitar all together even if this XM impresses me. I can stand for cheap electronics because those are easily replaced or fixed, but in terms of neck and body functionality not withstanding then it's a turn off.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (May 22, 2011)

Mahogany 1 piece necks have a 50/50 chance of warping? This is news to me and all the thousands of old Gibsons (and others) out there that have necks that aren't warped...


----------



## Curt (May 22, 2011)

Not a fan.


----------



## FACTORY (May 22, 2011)

GRUNTKOR said:


> Mahogany 1 piece necks have a 50/50 chance of warping? This is news to me and all the thousands of old Gibsons (and others) out there that have necks that aren't warped...




The whole 50/50 thing is just how I personally feel about one-piece necks in general (mahogany and maple). Its not a universal fact by any means (hence why I wrote "IMO"). I've just had too many bad experiences with one-piece necks and I will never buy a guitar with one again. Nothing will change how I feel about them now a days. Multi-piece necks are a sure thing for me and one piece necks are a risk (just my opinion). 

Its not a debate, its just how I (& many other people I know) feel about investing in them personally. That's all I have to say on the subject.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (May 23, 2011)

Fair enough. I feel that one piece necks are more common and the vast majority of them don't warp


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 23, 2011)

FACTORY said:


>


 That's why they're so inexpensive . Well my Takamine was made in China...not half bad except the 2nd fret buzzes a bit.


----------



## Inazone (May 24, 2011)

I thought maybe Washburn was finally turning things around over the past couple of years with the WMs, but they just can't resist putting out guitars that look like the deformed spawn of a Dean and a Schecter. 

First of all, that headstock is terrible. I had one of the $99 Washburn 7s with that headstock for a short time, and it was an eyesore. The fact that Dean uses the same basic design - along with a lot of the cheap Asian no-name brands - makes me wonder who the hell is building these things. Also, ebony or not, their fretboards look washed out and dry, and they use some of the crappiest maple tops/veneers I've ever seen. Maybe not as bad as some of their `90s imports, but very cheap-looking all the same.

I used to like Washburns, but now they're bordering on self-parody.


----------



## littledoc (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, I'm really disappointed in these new Washburns.

I own a WV548 grey/black, which I feel really lucky to own since a) it's discontinued, and b) it's absolutely ridiculously awesome. The carbon-glass fingerboard is just a thin sheet of material, so the neck is ultra-thin. The stainless frets also impressed me so much so that I subsequently ordered them on my Carvin 7-string. EMGs are a love/hate affair around here, but I personally like them  I find that they clean up high-gain noticeably better than passive. It has a huge sound for a such a light guitar. I was just crossing my fingers hoping they'd release the WM526 in a 7-string configuration.

But they went the opposite direction. These new axes are completely uninspired. I do like the sustainer on the XMS, but that's about it. Across the board, it looks like Washburn has opted out of competing in the higher-end guitar markets. Well... aside from their signature guitars, anyway. 

My WV548:
Link
Link


----------



## FACTORY (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 5, 2011)

^ The headstock is fugly on both of those.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jun 5, 2011)

Washburns I think are very underrated guitars!


----------



## FACTORY (Aug 12, 2011)

Here (below) is a link to a discussion about the new Washburn USA XM 442B & XMS 442B (on the Boogie Street Forum), you can clearly see *Eric Mckenna* stating that *Boogie Street* is now working with the New *Washburn USA XM 442B* on a *'Custom'* basis. *<--- Good News!* If any ones interested that is.


*Link-->* Boogie Street Guitars -- View topic - Thoughts on the new Washburn USA XM 442B & XMS 442B?


__________________________________________________________


Here is a video of a Washburn USA XM that some guy & a bird won in the Washburn riff contest. 

Here is the only video of the cheap import Washburn XM DLX2 FR that I could find..


----------



## gunch (Aug 12, 2011)

I wonder why Washburn just killed the old HM models. Was the parker branch of their parent company getting annoyed or something?

But anyways, are there any of these new washburns out in the wild yet? I'd pick up an RX as a psuedo-suhr if they're not completely bad.


----------



## orakle (Aug 12, 2011)

i dont know, but it played soooooooooo amazing, they shoulda made a 7 version


----------



## FACTORY (Aug 12, 2011)

silverabyss said:


> I wonder why Washburn just killed the old HM models. Was the parker branch of their parent company getting annoyed or something?
> 
> But anyways, are there any of these new washburns out in the wild yet? I'd pick up an RX as a psuedo-suhr if they're not completely bad.




There is surprisingly little to *no* real info, news, videos or reviews on the Washburn XM.

Don't know who's in charge of advertising at Jam Industries/Washburn/Parker but they need to be fired/replaced ASAP.


----------



## mgh (Aug 13, 2011)

i have one of these X200 Pro (in red) it cost me like £200/$300 a few years ago, they have some really nice features like grover tuners and real Duncans (a 59 and a Custom Custom). very light, medium necks (between an Ibby and a PRS type profile), i tune mine down to B...most of the songs on my website were played using this. Just a great, everyday workhorse guitar, IMHO...


----------



## Mwoit (Aug 13, 2011)

I was tempted by them, but if I remember correctly, are they not made with Agathis wood? That made me sad face. 

Although, nowadays I don't like cheap guitars (or cheap feeling). I've tried out a few Ibanez non-prestige and the Wizard 2 neck just seems flimsy.


----------



## FACTORY (Aug 13, 2011)

mgh said:


> i have one of these X200 Pro (in red) it cost me like £200/$300 a few years ago, they have some really nice features like grover tuners and real Duncans (a 59 and a Custom Custom). very light, medium necks (between an Ibby and a PRS type profile), i tune mine down to B...most of the songs on my website were played using this. Just a great, everyday workhorse guitar, IMHO...



I can only hope that Washburn comes to it's senses soon and brings back the Import and USA X-Series. They were great workhorse guitars indeed.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 13, 2011)

Washburn has got rid of some of their their best guitars. My old teacher had two Washburns and they are excellent guitars. They were both the old X50 Models. These, the WM526s, their old USA Idols, sad honestly...

I picked up one of these new models and Music World Virginia and honestly I was not impressed at all. There were LTDs, Jackson pro Series, Schecters and non prestige Ibanez guitars that were much better built guitars.


----------



## FACTORY (Aug 15, 2011)

Made these today, you like?


----------



## FACTORY (Sep 17, 2011)

Funky munky has 6 one off Washburn Custom Shop XMs with Sustainiac right now if any ones interested.

Link--> the N4rum :: View topic - WASHBURN SURPRISED ME!! WOW! CHECK THIS OUT!

To quote Funky Munky



> This is a limited run of 6 very special XM's This is our interpretation of the next generation of the WM526 This guitar features a solid 1 piece mahogany body Fernandez Sustainiac Sustainer pickup Seymour Duncan TB6 distortion bridge pickup (MAJOR UPGRADE) ORIGINAL FLOYD ROSE BRIDGE (MAJOR UPGRADE) 25.5 scale length 24 stainless steel frets Grover tuners Washburn hardshell case radial neck joint satin metallic red custom shop "ghost red" finish


Just thought I'd put that out there, you know, cause I'm bored.


----------

